# Resort Access Network



## Vkothari916 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello so I just got off the phone with Resort Access Network based in Orlando, FL. The guy said they are a timeshare marketing agency that will rent out my unlimited RCI rental weeks to corporations and give me a cut of the profit. Sounded like a great deal since it seemed like free additional income. But then came the catch - I just needed to pay a low one time fee of $1399.

Obviously seems like its too good to be true, but figured I'd run it by here in case anybody has worked these people before or heard anything about them. I'm sure I'm not the first timeshare owner they have contacted lol.

Their website is http://resortaccessnetwork.com/

Thanks!


----------



## Intheknow (Sep 11, 2018)

Please do not pay anything upfront for rental or resale services ever!


----------



## RX8 (Sep 11, 2018)

Lies.Lies.Lies

You don't have unlimited RCL rental weeks and corporations don't rent timeshares for corporations.

To boot, their website was created April 2018.


----------



## Vkothari916 (Sep 11, 2018)

That's what I figured. Thanks for the input!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 11, 2018)

You cannot rent out RCI or II exchanges. Only your home week. Your RCI account could get shut down. And renters could be denied access to the unit ruining their vacay.

Google them. They are a scam.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 11, 2018)

The company behind Resort Access Network is EBT Advertising, LLC.  They have a similar, almost identical website for a company called Easy Business Travel.  Many complaints on the BBB.  probably a name change due to the number of people complaining about Easy Business Travel.

https://www.bbb.org/us/fl/maitland/...dvertising-llc-0733-90417294/customer-reviews

This is still a scam.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 11, 2018)

Just took three more minutes looking at this.

This is an upfront fee advertising company who has to lie to get people to give them money under false pretenses.  They will not rent out weeks to corporations and give you a cut of the profit,as they told you. 

I mentioned previously that there is a related website for Easy Business Travel and that their website is almost identical to Resort Access Network, right down to the “avoid scams” link.  However, Resort Access Network’s link for “avoid scams” is not yet active.  From the other website it states:

“Easy Business Travel will never state that we have a buyer or renter waiting for your timeshare property, period.” as well as “We don’t have companies waiting to rent or buy”. Finally, they state “Easy Business Travel is a for sale by owner and for rent by owner marketing and advertising company.”


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 12, 2018)

This company or some variant contacted me about a year ago. They claimed that they are affiliated with HGVC which is not true. Somehow they have stolen or got a hold of contact info of HGVC owners

Even the bogus A rating certification medallion on their site for online better business was listed as F by the BBB.


----------



## kymshenton (Oct 11, 2018)

RX8 said:


> The company behind Resort Access Network is EBT Advertising, LLC.  They have a similar, almost identical website for a company called Easy Business Travel.  Many complaints on the BBB.  probably a name change due to the number of people complaining about Easy Business Travel.
> 
> https://www.bbb.org/us/fl/maitland/...dvertising-llc-0733-90417294/customer-reviews
> 
> This is still a scam.


I was just contacted by them under the name Resort Access Network. They say they can resell your getaway weeks if you pay the base price of $399 AND you must buy 2. They guarantee anywhere between 1800-2100 return for the rent, but say it can go as high as $6k. Depends on the event and availability. Glad to know ahead of time that this is likely a scam. Other than reading something here, how would one find out for sure?


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 11, 2018)

kymshenton said:


> I was just contacted by them under the name Resort Access Network. They say they can resell your getaway weeks if you pay the base price of $399 AND you must buy 2. They guarantee anywhere between 1800-2100 return for the rent, but say it can go as high as $6k. Depends on the event and availability. Glad to know ahead of time that this is likely a scam. Other than reading something here, how would one find out for sure?



Its simple, RCI does not allow rental of getaway weeks, so there is nothing for them to rent.  Its all a big smoke and mirrors sham, they set up a web site with all these phony rentals at resorts but there is no rental business. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NJ time share owner (Mar 19, 2019)

I received a voice mail last week from Resort Access Network but didn't know who made the call until I dialed their number.  I was advised by my time share (Orange Lake in Kissimee, FL) that this industry is rife with fraudsters who get your personal information from the state of Florida because it's considered publicly available information! And then they give you the pitch that you have get away weeks from your resort or from RCI that you can rent, otherwise you risk losing them by a certain date.  THOSE BENEFITS DO NOT EXIST!  I spoke to representatives from Orange Lake and RCI and they confirmed this.  Bottom line is, if you want to make some rental income, do it yourself, but be advised that you must book the reservation in your name and you are responsible for any damage that occurs when a third party stays in your unit.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 19, 2019)

I won't dial any number I do not recognize without doing a reverse # look-up on a website like www.whitepages.com. If it was important, they'd leave a VM and ID themselves; otherwise, no call back.
.


----------



## Surfm (May 14, 2019)

The usual .... "Pay upfront fees!" scam.
RCI blacklisted them as a Scam Company now!

Do not engage in any kind of trade with them.
Don't waste your time or money on them.
Do not entertain any conversation with them.
Only by totally boycotting them, we can keep their activities down.


----------



## RX8 (May 14, 2019)

As stated previously, the entity behind Resort Access Network, is EBT Advertising, LLC.  Do you think that a company that blatantly lies in order to get people to fork over money would have the morals to refrain from writing fake positive reviews?

Below are excerpts from the eleven most recent "5-Star" reviews at the BBB.  Certainly looks like it is the same person writing all of these glowing reviews for this scamming company.  Come on BBB!  Wake up and check/validate the IP addresses of these "reviewers".

 "I will *definitely* be making more offers in the future!"
"I'll *definitely* be using their service again."
"Will *definitely* be using again."
"...we *defiantly (sic)* recommend resort access network "
"I'd *definitely* recommend them"
"Would *definitely* recommend this timeshare. "
"…would *definitely* recommend it to anyone."
"I *definitely* recommend Resort Access Network"
"Would *definitely* stay again."

Nine out of the eleven most recent reviews included "definitely.  The other two were close.

"I highly recommend EBT Adversing (sic), LLC"
"Highly recommend"

https://www.bbb.org/us/fl/maitland/...dvertising-llc-0733-90417294/customer-reviews

One thing is for certain, if this scammer is reading this, is that the word definitely won't be in anymore reviews going forward.


----------



## Surfm (May 14, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> You cannot rent out RCI or II exchanges. Only your home week. Your RCI account could get shut down. And renters could be denied access to the unit ruining their vacay.
> 
> Google them. They are a scam.




RCI just blacklisted them as a Scam Company.


----------



## Surfm (May 14, 2019)

RX8 said:


> As stated previously, the entity behind Resort Access Network, is EBT Advertising, LLC.  Do you think that a company that blatantly lies in order to get people to fork over money would have the morals to refrain from writing fake positive reviews?
> 
> Below are excerpts from the eleven most recent "5-Star" reviews at the BBB.  Certainly looks like it is the same person writing all of these glowing reviews for this scamming company.  Come on BBB!  Wake up and check/validate the IP addresses of these "reviewers".
> 
> ...




Shill posts are their counter tactics on the BBB website. 
DO NOT BE FOOLED ! RCI blacklisted them as a scam company.
If you are in doubt, call you your own trusted and verified Timeshare Management Company.


----------



## RX8 (May 14, 2019)

Surfm said:


> Shill posts are their counter tactics on the BBB website.
> DO NOT BE FOOLED ! RCI blacklisted them as a scam company.
> If you are in doubt, call you your own trusted and verified Timeshare Management Company.



Not sure I understand what you mean by “RCI blacklisted them”.  This company has nothing to do with RCI other than to lie to people by saying they will rent their imaginary RCI or II getaway weeks. What their business really does is charge people an outrageous fee to post a sale or rent ad on their poor website. They cold call and lie upfront just to get the credit card number.  Unfortunately RCI isn’t going to take this scammer down by “blacklisting” them.

The advertising listing company lying about renting getaway weeks is an old scam. A number of years ago there was a listing company doing just that. They were also a proud member of ARDA and displayed that prominently on their website. I sent ARDA an email advising them of their scamming ways and I got a reply. Still took ARDA months to remove them from their membership ranks.


----------



## brp (May 14, 2019)

RX8 said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean by “RCI blacklisted them”.



Also interesting that someone just joined today and has a total of 3 posts, all in this thread, all claiming that "RCI blacklisted them." 

Cheers.


----------



## Surfm (May 16, 2019)

kymshenton said:


> I was just contacted by them under the name Resort Access Network. They say they can resell your getaway weeks if you pay the base price of $399 AND you must buy 2. They guarantee anywhere between 1800-2100 return for the rent, but say it can go as high as $6k. Depends on the event and availability. Glad to know ahead of time that this is likely a scam. Other than reading something here, how would one find out for sure?



They have been blacklisted on the RCI Daily Management website.
Blacklisting means: They have been positively and publicly identified by RCI as a "non-affiliated" entity. RCI would not use ugly terms like "blacklisting" or "Scammer". But once a business is on that public list, that's essentially "blacklisting".
If you're in any doubt, contact RCI directly.


----------



## Surfm (May 16, 2019)

brp said:


> Also interesting that someone just joined today and has a total of 3 posts, all in this thread, all claiming that "RCI blacklisted them."
> 
> Cheers.


Check this out: https://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/news.aspx 
This warning list is, what I mean by RCI's "Black List". RCI would not use such ugly verbiage, but that's what RCI mean to say.
Entry No. 49 / Last Entry: Resort Access Network

EBT and their constantly changing Alter Egos are quite good at disguising their scams behind completely legal activity.


----------



## PigsDad (May 16, 2019)

brp said:


> Also interesting that someone just joined today and has a total of 3 posts, all in this thread, all claiming that "RCI blacklisted them."


Yes, sounds fishy to me as well.  I have no doubt Resort Access Network is a scam, but this "RCI blacklist" raises my spidey-sense.



Surfm said:


> They have been blacklisted on the *RCI* Daily Management website.
> Blacklisting means: They have been positively and publicly identified by *RCI *as a "non-affiliated" entity. *RCI *would not use ugly terms like "blacklisting" or "Scammer". But once a business is on that public list, that's essentially "blacklisting".
> If you're in any doubt, contact *RCI *directly.



Hmmm.  What does the that website have anything to do with RCI?  From the "About Us" section, it states:


> Daily Management, Inc. was formed in 1981 to provide professional management of day-to-day operations at resorts developed and/or owned by The Berkley Group of Fort Lauderdale, Florida. Originally, those resorts were solely located in South Florida. However, as The Berkley Group continued to expand its holdings and develop new resorts, so did Daily Management expand its operations to oversee additional properties in Virginia, Massachusetts and Nevada. More resort properties are planned in other areas of the country and will soon become available to you via this website, so please make sure to bookmark this site and visit it regularly!



No mention of RCI.  It just looks like a site that offers rentals to a group of resorts, and you conveniently brought them into the conversation and provided a link to this rental site.  What exactly is your relationship with this company?

Kurt


----------



## RX8 (May 16, 2019)

Surfm said:


> They have been blacklisted on the RCI Daily Management website.
> Blacklisting means: They have been positively and publicly identified by RCI as a "non-affiliated" entity. RCI would not use ugly terms like "blacklisting" or "Scammer". But once a business is on that public list, that's essentially "blacklisting".
> If you're in any doubt, contact RCI directly.



As PigsDad points out your link has absolutely nothing to do with RCI. Furthermore, this Daily Management Resorts website does not even call them out as a scammer. It simply says that they are not affiliated with Resort Access Network. This is their quote “_we do not know about and cannot attest to nor comment on the legitimacy of the entity/company”. _There is no blacklisting here.

That said, it appears that Resort Access Network “business” is an advertising/listing company that posts for sale and rental ads for timeshare owners on their website. That website is poorly designed and difficult to navigate. The prices are WAY over priced and that close to zero, if not zero, are ever sold or rented. They charge a huge fee upfront to do this. Their motive is the upfront fee. Once they have that they could care less if your timeshare is ever sold or rented. In fact, it probably looks better if none ever do because all those listings make them look like a huge business that everyone wants to use.  There have been many of these types of companies that have come and gone.  My opinion is that the owner of this type of business expect to be in it for only a couple of years while extracting as much cash as they can before closing the doors for good.  It doesn’t take long for the complaints to begin hurting the business name and their ability to get cash from potential customers. In fact, what would likely happen is that they just start a new advertising business and start all over again with a new name. Unfortunately, the business as described is all legal because they do provide a “service” for the fee even though it is a rip-off and one would be throwing away money if they ever paid them to list their timeshare.

Where these companies cross the line into scam territory is by cold calling against DNC rules and lying to owners that they have a renter for your unlimited RCI or II Getaway weeks and that your rental income will be thousands of dollars but first, you need to pay the upfront fee.  Of course, there is no buyer or renter waiting and the fee goes toward the advertising listing of your timeshare where the ad will sit buried and unseen with all of the other over priced timeshares.


----------



## Surfm (May 16, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> Yes, sounds fishy to me as well.  I have no doubt Resort Access Network is a scam, but this "RCI blacklist" raises my spidey-sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am an RCI Timeshare Owner, and this is the website, where RCI Timeshare Owners pay their legal and contractual dues.


----------



## Karen G (May 16, 2019)

Surfm said:


> I am an RCI Timeshare Owner, and this is the website, where RCI Timeshare Owners pay their legal and contractual dues.


What timeshare do you own?  RCI is an exchange company that provides a way for timeshare owners to exchange their time with other timeshare owners. RCI doesn't own or operate any timeshares.


----------



## Surfm (May 16, 2019)

Karen G said:


> What timeshare do you own?  RCI is an exchange company that provides a way for timeshare owners to exchange their time with other timeshare owners. RCI doesn't own or operate any timeshares.


Pardon my inaccuracy. The developper is of course the Vacation Village group, whose Exchange arm is RCI. They are not the same, but frequently their names are swapped for one another. I own a week at Bonaventure in Weston.

You can question everything, and need not believe me anything. However, why does not anybody here call their Timeshare Management company directly, and get first hand information ?? I suggested this in an earlier posting. I'm not playing anybody's tune. I'm trying to warn my fellow owners of scam artists, and I am pointing at a verified, true and public source of information.....or advise to directly call their Timeshare Management Company. What's unethical about that ?


----------



## Surfm (May 16, 2019)

RX8 said:


> As PigsDad points out your link has absolutely nothing to do with RCI. Furthermore, this Daily Management Resorts website does not even call them out as a scammer. It simply says that they are not affiliated with Resort Access Network. This is their quote “_we do not know about and cannot attest to nor comment on the legitimacy of the entity/company”. _There is no blacklisting here.
> 
> That said, it appears that Resort Access Network “business” is an advertising/listing company that posts for sale and rental ads for timeshare owners on their website. That website is poorly designed and difficult to navigate. The prices are WAY over priced and that close to zero, if not zero, are ever sold or rented. They charge a huge fee upfront to do this. Their motive is the upfront fee. Once they have that they could care less if your timeshare is ever sold or rented. In fact, it probably looks better if none ever do because all those listings make them look like a huge business that everyone wants to use.  There have been many of these types of companies that have come and gone.  My opinion is that the owner of this type of business expect to be in it for only a couple of years while extracting as much cash as they can before closing the doors for good.  It doesn’t take long for the complaints to begin hurting the business name and their ability to get cash from potential customers. In fact, what would likely happen is that they just start a new advertising business and start all over again with a new name. Unfortunately, the business as described is all legal because they do provide a “service” for the fee even though it is a rip-off and one would be throwing away money if they ever paid them to list their timeshare.
> 
> Where these companies cross the line into scam territory is by cold calling against DNC rules and lying to owners that they have a renter for your unlimited RCI or II Getaway weeks and that your rental income will be thousands of dollars but first, you need to pay the upfront fee.  Of course, there is no buyer or renter waiting and the fee goes toward the advertising listing of your timeshare where the ad will sit buried and unseen with all of the other over priced timeshares.



Agreed: "Blacklisting" and "Scamming" are ugly words. RCI or the Daily Management would not use them to avoid a legal confrontation. but this list ..... http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/news.aspx is nothing short of what I call it.


----------



## GT75 (May 17, 2019)

I am closing this thread.    I think that the OP's question was answered.


----------

